# 03 Murano need help



## Steve.ska (Sep 5, 2019)

Just bought and was checking it over I took off the plastic that covers the radiator and found the cap it was low on antifreeze I started filling it up and noticed a leak on the right side of the engine I continued to keep filling with water to find the leak looks like the oil cooler line easy fix....but my oil pan now has 2 gallons of water in it .the engine was never started so no water pump pressure behind it .left the plug out and as fast as I put the water in it pours out the oil pan plug ....please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be an oil cooler that sits between the oil filter and the block. The oil cooler might have an internal crack allowing coolant to enter the oil gallery; easy enough to replace.


----------

